# Rats in POP culture... (pic thread)



## Ky_Zack

I'm not gonna make a 'no conversation' rule here but let's keep them to a minimum. My intent is for a Pic thread here. A few words about your post is fine. Maybe ask about someone else's... and an answer to said questioning... etc. Stuff like that's cool. But the main thing PICS! (p.s. to a MOD, this should totally be 'thumbtacked' to the board, it's just a good fun thread)

I'll start this shindig...










Beloved Muppet, Rizzo the Rat!


----------



## Lakea

Master Splinter from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Gizaz

Wormtail - Harry Potter
Ben and Socrates - Willard
Remy and friends - Ratatouille


----------



## courtuhknee

Socrates & Willard! 
Sure, Ben isn't the greatest good-rat-role-model, but Socrates was great. ;P

AND...









Rodents of Unusual Size! From The Princess Bride, one of my favorite movies.
Not technically rats, and meaaaan, but close enough. ;D


----------



## Ky_Zack

Gizaz said:


> Wormtail - Harry Potter
> Ben and Socrates - Willard
> Remy and friends - Ratatouille


PICS!!!


----------



## kymchi

You guys haven't posted Templeton yet?


----------



## kymchi

OH and who could forget Mrs. Frisby and the rats of Nihm!


----------



## Nassik

yes, wise Nicodemus


----------



## kymchi

Roddy and Rita in flushed away


----------



## kymchi

Steve Mcqueen on House


----------



## Lakea

Omg! How could I forget Steve McQueen!

How's about this one, Megavolt fro Darkwing Duck









Digging back to my childhood


----------



## Gizaz

Ok I found pics.
Wormtail, before and after



















Willard










Ratatouille


----------



## ration1802

Ratso from The Ugly Duckling and Me (terrible film, but it had a rat in, eh)


----------



## Peas

The rats from one rat short. :-[

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KniV2OGwSms


----------



## Lakea

A little something different... Banksy, one of my fav artists, has done a lot of great street art involving rats


----------



## Ky_Zack

Great job with the Bansky stuff, I love what I've seen of his but I've never seen these. I love the guy in the hart shirt drawing the stick rat.


----------



## Ky_Zack

Alright! this thread seems to be going well, don't let it die guys!

I knew someone would post Splinter (thanks Lakea) so I thought I'd throw out another from the TMNT universe... the Rat King!!!

A couple of scans from his original comic book appearance....



















And he also has appeared in the cartoons, but I didn't bother to find any of those images as I have the toy sitting on my entertainment center. It's the original figure (there was a re-release with brighter colors and more accessories (he never had) ) I had and played with as a child. Now it's decorum. I'd say I've gotten my nickles worth from this toy...


----------



## Siwain

Roadkill, from Sega's Comix Zone. Sketch's rat:










Ratman, an italian comic series. Incredibly funny!


----------



## hnbubz

no one said stuart little yet?


----------



## Gizaz

Isn't Stuart Little a mouse??


----------



## hnbubz

no im pretty sure he was a rat...


----------



## hnbubz

nvm he is a mouse lol


----------



## Gary26Uk

The rats from 80's comic series and childrens TV show "Round the bend" :


----------



## Siwain

Svein og Rotta (Svein and the Rat) - Norwegian children's book and movie


----------



## Gabrielle B

How could anyone forget Doris from Home Alone 3?! This rat led me to get my first rat, Rattis!!


----------



## Spider

There was a movie in the late 70s called Ratboy, made by Clint Eastwoods girlfriend.
Spider


----------



## ratscribbler

A ripoff of Ratatouille.

EDIT: I just had to add this:










Gummy rat!


----------



## Siwain

From an internet game named Neopets:


----------



## kandiross

Rattata from Pokemon!!!


----------



## Peas

Ratigan from the Great mouse Detective!


----------



## ratscribbler

Nick and Fletcher from Chicken Run!


----------



## Gizaz

Basil the rat from Fawlty Towers, a British comedy. (he was supposed to be a Siberian hampster)


----------



## Leala

Raticate!


----------



## Ky_Zack

mice are close enough... If you've got a good mouse to add to the list here feel free. Also doubles are acceptable within reason... i.e. if you've got a really good cute pic of Wormtail or you've drawn or found a badass pic of Master Splinter go ahead and put it up. But like I said, within reason. We dont need 50 sceen caps of Templeton from a few second apart.


----------



## Lakea

Almost forgot... From Dead Alive aka Braindead. The infamous rat monkey










I have a thing for zombie movies


----------



## torquil

Lots of talk and lots of action, Roland Rat's the main attraction!

Fleaz Kevin, FLEEEEAZ


----------



## Ky_Zack

gonna show some love for the extended family...










I love this pic and figure it'd be appreciated here.


----------



## TedBundy

kymchi said:


> Roddy and Rita in flushed away



Aren't they mice?


----------



## FeffOx

Pretty sure they're rats.
I think :.


----------



## Leala

TedBundy said:


> kymchi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy and Rita in flushed away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they mice?
Click to expand...

I think they were advertised as mice but don't you see the rattie features?


----------



## Peas

They're rats! The entire movie they say their rats. xD


----------



## Lakea

Makes sense *R*oddy and *R*ita *R*at


----------



## FeffOx

Aha!
Thought so lol


----------



## MeelyMouse

This rat was on an Episode of Home Improvement in Season 7 - There is this electrician that comes on Tool Time and has a rat to help her feed wires through a wall. Hes cute


----------



## abazoo

Charlotte's Web









Beverly Hills Chihuahua









artist Jasmine Becket-Griffith


















idk if this counts?


----------



## Ky_Zack

I can't believe I didn't think of this sooner...

One of the earliest and most famous (in his day) pop culture rat...



















RAT FINK!

creation of Ed "Big Daddy" Roth...










Well known in the for his crazy hot rods...






































and is still inspiring people today...


----------



## Gizaz

Biggie Cheese
The rapping rat from the movie Barnyard
I couldn't find a picture so heres the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69vUtV1LdDY


----------



## my_ratters

Lakea said:


> Master Splinter from Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



OMG love it


----------



## Ky_Zack

Obscure villain from the Judge Dredd comics... Fink Angel w/ sidekick Ratty Boy!











splash page...










1st encounter...










In action...










Ratty Boy orphaned...











but at least he's got a good place to live... all those dead people to eat...


----------



## ratastic

Here's my ratonga character, Nuzzle and a friend in Everquest2.










Nuzzle is in the hat.


----------



## ration1802

The two rats from Dr Dolittle


----------



## scorpiondragon

Lionel from That's So Raven/Corey in the House

See, Disney Channel's not all bad. :


----------



## FeffOx

scorpiondragon said:


> Lionel from That's So Raven/Corey in the House
> 
> *See, Disney Channel's not all bad. :*


Lionel was housed alone ... :'(
LOL


----------



## scorpiondragon

LOL Good point. Maybe it IS all bad. xD


----------



## TreeLotus




----------



## Ky_Zack

I forgot all about that "Gary the Rat" show... What was he, like a lawer or agent or something..?


----------



## scorpiondragon

Defense Attorney!


----------



## MidnightMoon

I know I dont have a picture (trying to find one) but Im watching Charmed right now and the demon is a "rat demon" There are some adorable little ones in this show that I would love to just take and love (except for the demon part). 

Okay found a picture of him as a human...much less cute then the rattie form


----------



## Ky_Zack

I wanna see a demon rat! Sound awesome...


okay so Master Splinter has already been posted, but I was wanting to make a post with pics of his various incarnations. I had this project in my multimedia class the other night to make a slide show movie so I did it for that... Here ya go folks,

** okay so it won't embed into the post **

here's the URL - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVvZptBKz-A


----------



## Ky_Zack

Been meaning to get this here forever...










Fat Tony's rat milk factory!


----------



## Gabrielle B

.


----------



## Gabrielle B

abazoo said:


> idk if this counts?


Whatever the shiny is, I like it


----------



## Ky_Zack

BUMP.

There must be more!


----------

